# [MOD] Accurate Battery [1%] Razr - ICS Leak.



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

Ok folks... Those of you that have been waiting for it... here it is! lol.. Accurate battery MOD for the Droid Razr ICS leak[system version: 6.14.75] I was going to include this in a project I'm working on but there was enough interest I figured I'd throw it out there for use.

_*- Disclaimer*_

RootzWiki.com, myself, or any other party CANNOT be held responsible for what you decide to do. Modifying system files can lead to a damaged or comletely bricked device!!! Your phone! Your choice! Your responsibility!!!! 

_*- Installation *_

*Note: This is only tested on a Deodexed ICS Leak for the Razr! You must be Deodexed to use this MOD!!!!*

Download file and place on SDCard. If you do not have a backup, now is the time! Install from SD like normal. Allow to finish then reboot, the first boot may take some time.

*This has only been tested with BootStrap for ICS!!!! Credits To DHacker for Bootstrap for Razr ICS!

_*- Credits*_

Google - For the Android we play with.
Motorola - For fantastic hardware!
GunnerMike53 - Cant leave him out! Awesome server space!!!! Thanks Mike!

_*- Support Me*_

Though I don't require it by any means... its always nice! So if you'd like buy me a beer! ---> _*DoNaTe!*_

_*-ScreenShots and Downloads*_

_Accurate Stock Battery_
_







_

_*Download* - Accurate Stock Style Battery!_

_Accurate Stubby Battery_









_*Download* - Accurate Stubby Style Battery!_

_Accurate Round Battery_
_







_

_*Download* - Accurate Round Style Battery!_


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

mine! just incase...


----------



## tgunzenstein (Jul 28, 2011)

Awesome! Thankz bro!

Droid Razr MAXX


----------



## XCellFoneSalesRep (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks alot for these, but i have 1 request if possible : Back to Stock Battery flash.... just in case 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## clintro (Jul 14, 2011)

Why don't they include this with the OS? I just dont get it.LOL


----------



## KoukiFC3S (Jan 8, 2012)

I flashed the _Accurate Round Battery, but I lost my notification bar after reboot. __Any suggestions?_


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

Were you deodexed?

If you weren't and can still get to bootstrap you have a few options.

1: restore nandroid.

2: flash my deodex MOD for the ICS leak. This will remove the accurate battery but give you your notification bar back. Then follow up by flashing the battery.zip again.

3: I could put together a flash that will revert to preflash... but I need to know exactly what youre running.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KoukiFC3S (Jan 8, 2012)

Yes.

I used RSD to reset the phone. Did the 2 updates to get to 173. Rooted, put ICS zip in cache, and installed it.

Restored root, installed bootstrap, wipe cache, deodexed and also flashed the battery.

Thanks for the awesome mods!


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

A quick back to stock flash would be to flash the deodex again... it'll replace the modified items... and since you already have it due to using the the 1%.. bingo! Lol. Im gonna put together a revert when i get the time... but who would want that! ;-) lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

Hmm... I'm running round bat as we speak. This seems to be an isolated issue so im curious... are you back on ICS now? For future reference if you were booted... just without the notification bar... you shouldve been able to get back to bootstrap. From as i noted just a few minutes ago, yiu could have reflashed the deodex.zip... it would've over written the battery mod.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KoukiFC3S (Jan 8, 2012)

I reflashed the deodexed, and then flashed the stubby battery. I still didn't have my notification bar.









RSDing back to gingerbread right now, and reinstalling everything.


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

Im just a little confused about one thing... you said you took 2 updates before flashing ics? Have you tried Matts Razr tool for restore?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KoukiFC3S (Jan 8, 2012)

RSD takes me back to 744. I then update to 748, then 173. I guess I could flash 173 directly?

I haven't tried Matt's Tool yet. Maybe that's why it's not working.


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

Not sure.. I know its pulled me out of a sling more then once! Lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

